# All bow to The Otter King



## lostprophet (Jul 29, 2007)

Just in case some of you of been asleep for the past year, I AM THE OTTER KING

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES OTTERNESS

1



2



3



4
Sadly girls there is no high res version of this





*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, yes, yes, you ARE the otter king! No doubt. There never was. We were all WIDE AWAKE all throughout the year and KNOW who is our otter king. "Otter King" in capital letters! Yes! 

But on Wednesday................................!


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 29, 2007)

LOL, Hail to the otter king.  Nice images by the way.


----------



## Holly (Jul 29, 2007)

very cute.. that first one just has me giggling!!!


----------



## doenoe (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry mate, got some back problems. So no bowing for me....ill just wave, allright? 
Great pics


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh my, that first one is stunning indeed, oh Otter King.  (And the third one makes me giggle...looks like it's having a bad hair day).  [And hey, looks like you finally had some sun there???]


----------



## notelliot (Jul 29, 2007)

do you get all of these in zoos or in the wild?


----------



## Corry (Jul 29, 2007)

Awww! How cute!  



....the little sea creatures are pretty nifty, too.


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 30, 2007)

-AND LO HE WAS CROWNED KING OF SMALL CUTE SLIPPERY ANIMALS-


very nice


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 30, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Jul 30, 2007)

You're under investigation by the RSPCA - (Otter Div)
I am convinced that No 1 is a glove puppet being operated by Hoppy - you can tell by the daft look on its face that someone just stuck their hand up it's bottem. In No 4 (thankfully there is no Hi Res copy) can I detect that you are starting to look like your favorite animal - you know what they say that pets take on the looks and personality of their owners - well as the Otter King I can see you taking on the persona of the Otter - I'll be round later with some fish for you - you cute thing you :hug::


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 30, 2007)

hahahah all very cute exspet no4 not so cute


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the first one!!  

Now I must bow to the king of all otters!  :hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 31, 2007)

notelliot said:


> do you get all of these in zoos or in the wild?



these were taken at The British Wildlife Centre



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> You're under investigation by the RSPCA - (Otter Div)
> * I am convinced that No 1 is a glove puppet being operated by Hoppy* - you can tell by the daft look on its face that someone just stuck their hand up it's bottem. In No 4 (thankfully there is no Hi Res copy) can I detect that you are starting to look like your favorite animal - you know what they say that pets take on the looks and personality of their owners - well as the Otter King I can see you taking on the persona of the Otter - I'll be round later with some fish for you - you cute thing you :hug::



Yeah I did hear some strange things about Hoppy and glove puppets but thats another story 

I worry about you Ray, I really do


----------



## William (Jul 31, 2007)

Number 1 is one of the best shots of an otter I've ever seen.  Seriously, I think that shot is brilliant.  Could that otter have been much of a better model for that shot?  Great job!


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 1, 2007)

cheers


----------

